# Itunes et l'iPod de mon fils



## kagou (2 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas comment gérer l'iPod de mon fils.

1/ Je ne peux lui créer un compte sur iTunes car il n'est pas majeur

Mais dans le même temps je me dis qu'il serait mieux que cet iPod soit associé à mon compte itunes, car il écoute ma musique, joue avec mes applications/jeux.

2/ Si je lui créé son compte itunes (en mentant sur son âge) je serai obligé de repayer les jeux et la musique non ? Et donc aussi associer ma carte CB à son compte&#8230; Pas très chaud là 

C'est quand même un poil le souk. J'apprécierai un compte itunes Famille avec possibilité de géré des membres&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Lauange (9 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Tu peux lui créer un compte sans moyens de paiement. Tu trouveras dans Google la procédure très facilement. C'est ce que j'ai fais pour ma fille.


----------



## Sebasuchan (9 Juillet 2012)

Salut a tous !  
j'ai actuellement un problème assez embêtant avec mon iPod ( i.o.s 3.1.3 ) en fait je n'arrive pas a télécharger des applis depuis l'app store directement depuis l'iPod :/ pourtant j'ai mon compte sans carte et tout ... en réalité je n'ai réussis à télécharger une applis ( angry birds seasons ) et celle que je peux télécharger son faites pour des ios superieur x) aidez-moi svp et merci d'avance  

Ps: j'ai acheté mon iPod en occasion si c'est utile a savoir ...


----------



## CBi (10 Juillet 2012)

kagou a dit:


> Si je lui créé son compte itunes (en mentant sur son âge) je serai obligé de repayer les jeux et la musique non ? Et donc aussi associer ma carte CB à son compte Pas très chaud là



1/ Une première solution est de synchroniser tes éléments (musique, apps) depuis ton PC ou Mac sur le iPod, sans donner au iPod l'accès au compte. Ça veut dire synchro filaire, mais c'est absolument sans risque.

2/ Deuxième solution, tu installes ton compte sur le iPod, ce qui te permet de télécharger les apps et musique déjà achetés sur le store sans fil et sans bourse délier,... mais tu ne donnes pas ton mot de passe. C'est toi qui télécharges si nécessaire.

3/ En plus de 1/ ou plutôt 2/, tu peux créer pour ton fils un compte sans moyen de paiement qui lui permettra de télécharger les apps gratuites qu'il souhaite avoir. Ce compte peut très bien cohabiter avec ton compte sur le iDevice.


----------

